# Forum > MMO Trading Market > Final Fantasy XIV Buy Sell Trade > [Boosting] Raid Content Boosting - Full Loot - AETHER / PRIMAL datacenters

## TheSkaarj

Looking for raid boosts and loot? Look no further! Our experienced team has been selling raid boosts since A Realm Reborn and includes members who have been selling MMO raid boosts for over 10 years!*

Content Available:

*
The Epic of Alexander (NEW)Eden SavageHades ExtremeAlphascape Savage
All Other Savage Raids
All Other Extreme Trials
FFLogs parsing runs
 

Depending on the content, you may have the option of self-play or account share. Some content may be available with account share only.
*
Every purchase includes the following:
*

Private stream for your viewing
Fully legitimate clears with no scripts, bots, hacks, or cheats
Full discretion and privacy
Completion by North American players
ALL loot that drops. We are flexible and can also sell specific drops such as weapon coffers. 

*Requirements:

*Character requirementsvary depending on the content, but you will need a valid *PC or Steam License* and be located on the *Aether* or *Primal* datacenter*,* which includes the following servers:
*
Aether:
*
Adamantoise
Cactuar
Faerie
Gilgamesh
Jenova
Midgardsormr
Sargatanas
Siren
 
 
*Primal:*

Behemoth Excalibur
 Exodus
 Famfrit
 Hyperion
 Lamia
 Leviathan
 Ultros
 

*Contact:*
Discord: BrainPower#9406

----------

